# Lenze 8200 Motorpoti Anwendung



## mnuesser (1 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hat jemand von euch schon mal mit dem Motorpoti im Lenze Regler gearbeitet?

Ich hab hier folgendes mir gedacht, Lenze 8200er, 2 Eingänge benutzen und auf mop_up und mop_dwn anbinden. 
Damit wollte ich dann einfach den Motor von 0-100% per Tastendruck beschleunigen und auch abbremsen. Freigabe kommt von externer Anlage.
Gibt es da irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## Per (1 Dezember 2008)

*Lenze 8200 Motorpoti*

Hallo mnuesser,

wichtig ist nur die frage der konfiguration vom Motorpoti
C0265        Konfiguration Motorpotentiometer
und der Hinweis in der BA


```
Hinweis!
- Wenn Sie die Sollwertvorgabe über Motorpotentiometer
zusammen mit dem Funktionsmodul Standard-I/O benutzen:

– In C0412 das Ausgangssignal MPOT1-OUT nur mit den
Signalen NSET1-N1, NSET1-N2 oder PCTRL1-NADD
verknüpfen!
– Das Verknüpfen mit anderen Signalen erzeugt einen
Sollwertsprung!
-Festfrequenzen (JOG) haben Vorrang vor der Funktion
“Motorpotentiometer”.
󰁺 Der Sollwert wird gespeichert
– beim Netzschalten (siehe C0265),
– bei Reglersperre (CINH),
– bei Fehlermeldungen.
– Bei C0265 = 3, 4, 5:
– Wird Quickstop aktiviert, setzt Quickstop das
Motorpotentiometer an der QSP-Rampe (C0105) bis auf 0 Hz
zurück.
-Der Zusatzsollwert wirkt additiv auf die Motorpoti-Funktion.
```
Gruß Per


----------

